# Lures for trolling TGT Mahi in the Sea of Japan.



## FishOn101 (Oct 2, 2007)

I would like suggestions for what Mahi prefer in trolling Lures. I am on ship in the Sea of Japan, and still very much warm and calm here. Trolling at between 4-6kts. Line, size and type would also be appreciated and of course type/style of Lures to be used. Rod/reel is not necessary already have the set up I want. All/any info will be greatly appreciated... Pics to follow when I catch some. Thanks Ya'll.... 





Rick



FishON!!!!!



:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## tiereta (Oct 31, 2007)

Get yourself a few cedar plugs and fish them on 130# leader. you will do just fine. Keep it simple


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

although elephants will eat peanuts, when i am targeting mahi, it's the ones that are consistently over 30 pounds. as a result, i do not have a spread that i use just for targeting mahi. i keep my biggest plastics out in search of marlin, because a dolphin will not hesitate to attack a lure as big as it or one that would clearly not fit down its gullet. big lures usually yield big mahi for us.


----------

